# Dumb question.....



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Almost every time I've washed my Cruze, I've been applying trim dressing to all the black plastics on the exterior. While I've been binge-watching detailing videos, I've noticed how some pro and enthusiasts would apply a dressing or some form of protection to the grille of a vehicle.

My dumb question is, is there anything I should be doing to protect the glossy black plastic on the grille of my Cruze, or should I leave it alone? I'm not sure if the glossy plastic would be suitable for any kind of dressing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure what you could put on it besides wax or a clear bra.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure what you could put on it besides wax or a clear bra.


Okay. I guess I'll just leave it alone. Didn't think there was much to do with it. Thanks.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would just wax it like you do the rest of the car, it'll definitely make the bugs come off easier.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dressings are meant for plastics and rubbers that are porous and can absorb the product. Usually they have rough texture or matte/flat/satin.

Any plastic that has a glossy finish is sometimes painted or molded that way (with a smooth finish). In that case, apply your favorite wax/sealant/coating.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

evo77 said:


> Dressings are meant for plastics and rubbers that are porous and can absorb the product. Usually they have rough texture or matte/flat/satin.
> 
> Any plastic that has a glossy finish is sometimes painted or molded that way (with a smooth finish). In that case, apply your favorite wax/sealant/coating.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

